
Bizarre Particles Keep Flying Out of Antarctica's Ice - elijahparker
https://amp.livescience.com/63692-standard-model-broken-supersymmetry-new-physics.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081920)

